

Hooks. Get desktop notifications with jQuery - bartkappenburg
http://hooks.events/

======
onion2k
"* Free version pushes notifications about the song Baby by Justin Bieber each
30 minutes."

Clever way to get people to pay. Cruel, but clever.

